# pumillio tad, what should i do ?



## denfrogs (Dec 10, 2007)

i have a pair of man creek pumillio, they recently laid a clutch of 5 eggs all of witch developed into beautiful tads. a few days ago i was lucky enough to get to watch the mother transport the tads to water in the brom. one had not hatched that day and it was left alone , it hatched the next day but was not moved, i kept an eye on it hoping they would get it in some water but about three days after it had hatched it was still there. im not sure if they forgot about it or if she dicided she had enough babys to tend to already.either way i decided to pull the tad off the leaf and take it out. my question is what should i do with it , i thought about putting it in the brom and hope she finds it but i am not sure what axil does not have a tad in it. another idea i had was to suck feeder eggs out of the brom with a dropper and feed it myself , hoping she would feed that tad more because the eggs are going away faster. any and all help is appreciated .


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

Try any eggs, Imi, Lamassi, Or some more disposable you already have enough of...


----------



## denfrogs (Dec 10, 2007)

i thought about it but the only thing i have right now are some intermedius eggs that i think are developing and one variabillis egg that i think is going bad but its only 2 days old. does any one know if they would have the same nutritional value as a pum egg ?


----------



## denfrogs (Dec 10, 2007)

If they do have similar nutritional value and i can use them does it mater if the eggs are fertile or if they might be bad ? or will they eat anything egg like?


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

Nobodys listening...
Do a search on it here, i have seen threads pertaining to this.


----------



## denfrogs (Dec 10, 2007)

i did a search before i posted this and someone was raising two pum tads on chicken egg yolk one tad ended up dying , the last thing he said about the other tad is that it looked like it might be getting legs. would love to know how it woked out.


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

i personal would leave the tad there ive seen my pums wait 5-6 days after they hatch befor mov9ing all of them.

its way to hard to raise one yourself and even if you get far, and it dies right befor morphing i think that be harder than just leting it die on the leaf.


----------



## denfrogs (Dec 10, 2007)

the problem is that I have removed the tad and so now I do need to care for it , I'm just looking for suggetions on the best way to do so.


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

You could try moving the tad into a bromeliad some where close to where another tadpole is...

Or you could try putting it into your intermedius viv and see if the thumbs will try and raise it as their own.


----------



## denfrogs (Dec 10, 2007)

the intermedius have a egg that should hatch soon, i think i will let them move it to the water and then swap there tad for the pumillio tad


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

That should work; I know that they are not striclty egg feeders but they can and do feed some eggs.


----------



## heyduke (Sep 19, 2006)

not to be a downer but prehaps we shouldnt try to intervine as much and god forbid not have every tad hatched/egg produced morph out. 

it may be possible that the parents are ignoring this tad for reasons that we are not aware of. 

sometimes i wonder if our intervention is more detrimental than helpfull to the long term survival of any species.

isnt it possible we are passing on more bad genes than we should by insisting that we get as many offspring as we can? should every egg/tad be saved? could we eventually end up too far gone that reproduction could only be done with our help? and if so would this really be "saving" a species?

not a criticism, just a weary pondering.


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Kind of reminds me of Malcom off of Jurassic Park

"God creates Dinosaurs, God destroys Dinosaurs, God Creates Man, Man creates dinosaurs, Dinosaurs eats man"


----------



## denfrogs (Dec 10, 2007)

hahahaha, well when a velosi raptor morphs from one of my tadpoles i think i might have to give up the hobby i just dont have the tank space for those.


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Well look at it this way if one does morph you could build a big enough tank just off of all the money you could potentially make. 8)


----------



## denfrogs (Dec 10, 2007)

so what do you think the going rate for a velosi raptor is ?


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

just sell it to the government...theyll clone it...use it for the war...WIN....and we wont need to pay so much for gas  :lol: :lol: :lol: 



crb_22601 said:


> "God creates Dinosaurs, God destroys Dinosaurs, God Creates Man, Man creates dinosaurs, Dinosaurs eats man"


"women inherit the earth" :roll: 



heyduke said:


> not to be a downer but prehaps we shouldnt try to intervine as much and god forbid not have every tad hatched/egg produced morph out.
> 
> it may be possible that the parents are ignoring this tad for reasons that we are not aware of.
> 
> ...


its an interesting point but i think your thinking too much. if you think of it like that than what about if a species in captivity started breeding really dull colors? stays the usual bright colors in the wild but in captivity the genes got so diluted that the colors turned brown. then what? do we stop breeding them cause its no longer natural?


----------



## denfrogs (Dec 10, 2007)

i think we could talk about what if's all day the simple truth of it is, that we are not mother nature and when i am keeping a pair of frogs in a glass box with limited offspring rearing space i am not going to make the assumption that they dont like that tadpole because of its genes, i am more likely to believe that because they are raising two clutches, a total of 9 tads that they might just not have enough room in their enclosure. who am i to say that if they were in the wild they would not find a home for this lonely little tad.


----------



## heyduke (Sep 19, 2006)

i was totaly thinking too much. very long days with no end in sight can do that. again not a criticizm jut a pondering. 

now as far as the velosi raptor goes, i think we could get a colection together for you to house it but youre on your own with food expenses. 

p.s. didn't mean to hijack this thread.

sean


----------



## denfrogs (Dec 10, 2007)

lol, i never thought about food , how would one go about making cow cultures ?


----------



## heyduke (Sep 19, 2006)

:lol: cow cultures!!!! im choking im laughing so hard just invisioning h huge deli cup with 20-30 cows in it. i would definately go with disposables on that one.


----------



## denfrogs (Dec 10, 2007)

ok back to the subject. the tad was looking a little sad and he wasn't moving much a couple days ago but i fed him a intermedius egg and today he seems to be feisty and doing much better


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Did he actually eat the Intermedius egg?


----------



## denfrogs (Dec 10, 2007)

im not entirely sure i have not witnessed him eating anything all i now is he seems more active.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

if it hadnt eaten a single egg by now wouldnt it have died already? try another egg and watch it for a while to see what it does.


----------



## denfrogs (Dec 10, 2007)

im not sure about pumillio, but i have heard of other tads staying on dads back for 10-11 days


----------



## denfrogs (Dec 10, 2007)

well he died today


----------

